# Venison Appetizer/Side



## barney9 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey guys! I am looking for some kind of appetizer or side I can prepare ahead of time (Sunday for a long cook or Monday/Tuesday for a short one or even Christmas morning for something easy) on the smoker to bring to Christmas. I am open to most things but I have a ton of venison and my family is usually happy when I bring Venison or Bear.  I have been looking through recipes but I am having trouble finding something that will re heat well.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2019)

B9, Check out Bears'  venison dried beef recipe ,maybe as a snack on crackers with cheese.


----------



## bthurston (Dec 16, 2019)

sausage balls are quick and easy
sorry missed the part about being on the smoker.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2019)

B9, , Half venison and half hot Italian sausage with jalapenos,shredded cheddar and cream cheese center-Check out Jeffs stuffed meat balls .


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 16, 2019)

Moinks would be good. 

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2019)

Bears Venison Dried Beef. Slice thin then chop the meat. Combine 1 pound soft Cream Cheese, 1 Cup Dried Venison, 1/2 Cup Fine Chopped Green Onion. Black Pepper or Cayenne to taste. A favorite Spread around here...JJ


----------



## barney9 (Dec 20, 2019)

I think I am going with bacon wrapped venison sausage armadillo eggs!


----------



## barney9 (Dec 20, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Moinks would be good.
> 
> Chris


Love the directions the Rangers are headed! I think they are very close to having a good young team that can sustain success for awhile. Especially when Igor comes up!


----------



## doongie (Dec 23, 2019)

A friend of mine makes an excellent side/snack with venison roast.  People that claim to not like venison like this stuff.

 Cut it into 1-1/2 to 2” chunks, marinate 12-24 hrs, grill to medium.  
Serve in crockpot on low-med with some of the marinade To keep it moist.

I can’t give the exact recipe, but he uses a teriyaki type that isn’t gooey or sweet.

The basics:
worcestershire sauce
soy sauce
lemon juice
olive oil
plus a few aromatics for flavor
proportions aren’t terribly critical


----------

